# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ηλεκτρική Κουζίνα > [Siemens] Γεφυρωμα διπλού ματιού εστίας

## stavrakos

Καλησπέρα. Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν υπάρχει τρόπος να κάνω το διπλό μάτι της κεραμικής εστίας να ανάβει συνέχεια ολόκληρο. Έχει χαλάσει ο διακόπτης που ανάβει το εξωτερικό μάτι και ανάβει μόνο το μέσα.  Θα μπορούσα να "θυσιάσω" κάποιο άλλο μάτι και να βάλω τις επαφές του με τέτοιο τρόπο ώστε ανάβοντας εκείνο να άναβε ολόκληρο το διπλό; Με ενδιαφέρει να λειτουργεί συνεχώς ολόκληρο το μάτι. Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις σας.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Αν ήταν έτσι τότε στις κεραμικές εστίες δεν θα βάζανε θερμοστάτη ορίου ασφαλείας θερμοκρασίας. (όπως παλιές μη κεραμικές εστίες που και στο τέρμα να τις είχες , δεν είχαν ποτέ θερμοστάτες ορίου ασφαλείας)
Νομίζω η εξωτερική (μεγάλη αντίσταση της εστίας) παίζει βοηθητικό ρόλο "ταχείας" , αργότερα σβήνει μόνιμα και διατηρείται ελεγχόμενα από εκεί και ύστερα η μικρή αντίσταση της εστίας .

----------

